# People look like monsters



## Crupiea (May 2, 2007)

I have been working on transforming myself for about 1.5 years now. I lost 130 lbs and pretty much eat the same thing every day.  

I just got back from a great week in Vegas and it was really the first time I have let loose in all that time.  I noticed something that was odd.

There are a lot of people, and I mean a lot that are just gigantically proportioned.  They are as fat as can be and quite frankly, the look like monsters.  Just go to the mall and look around.  When did this happen?  Some of them were oddly tall, or had huge legs and a regular sized upper body.  It was like something you would see in Chernobyl. 

I used to be over 300 but come on, did I really look like that?  

It's obviously the food.  I was not offered 1 single vegetable the whole week there unless i was at the all you can eat buffet and they had to offer something.  All the regular food I ate was so saturated in layer upon layer of flavoring I could hardly recognize it.  I honestly think that the most genuine thing I ate all week was a quarter pounder.  Meat, bread.  

I think it all stems from our success.  There is abundance everywhere and we worked hard for it so why not enjoy it.  The flavors are what got me.  Everything seemed soaked in sugar, then honey, then sweetner, then toppings.  Once you get used to eating like that, a plain old piece of chicken doesnt seem that good anymore.  It just slowly builds as consumer demand drives it.  I mean who would go to a restaraunt that offered all new smaller, healthier protions?


----------



## Doublebase (May 2, 2007)

I just got back from Atlantic City and I noticed the same thing.  Fat ass people walking around.  People are just lazy.  There are about 40 people in my company.  Out of that 40 maybe 8 work out.  The rest of them just are fat, out of shape, eat like crap.  I could never be like that.  I would just feel so unhealthy.  I wish I could help them all but I don't have that much time.


----------



## danzik17 (May 2, 2007)

Every time I go shopping I'm critiquing people's carts in my head as I walk by.  Still amazes me when I see a 300lb woman buying like 3 2 liters of soda, bags upon bags of chips, and the shittiest TV-dinners I could imagine.  Not one bit of "real" food in that cart.


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2007)

Crupiea said:


> I used to be over 300 but come on, did I really look like that?



Yes, you probably did. However, you decided to change your life and good for you, not everyone is like that. This PC world we live in today, you're not allowed to call a fat person fat, they are just 'big.' Big is beautiful. Some people just can't change because their behaviors are so ingrained in their little minds, others have no desire to change until they are diagnosed with DM, CAD and a bunch of other shit. Then they will cry about why they are unlucky and how they fucked up.

On the other hand, I'm somewhat happy that the general population is a fat mess. That means that we, the big/healthy/athletic, type of people stand out of the crowd. I wouldn't enjoy lifting and being big/fit as much if everyone was in shape. The day they invent the muscle/abs in a bottle cure all medicine is the day when i'll flip out and stop lifting, go on a coke, alcohol, viagra and hooker binge till my ticker stops.


----------



## KentDog (May 3, 2007)

Yanick said:


> I'm somewhat happy that the general population is a fat mess. That means that we, the big/healthy/athletic, type of people stand out of the crowd. I wouldn't enjoy lifting and being big/fit as much if everyone was in shape.


Agreed .


----------



## Vieope (May 3, 2007)

Yanick said:


> On the other hand, I'm somewhat happy that the general population is a fat mess. That means that we, the big/healthy/athletic, type of people stand out of the crowd. I wouldn't enjoy lifting and being big/fit as much if everyone was in shape. The day they invent the muscle/abs in a bottle cure all medicine is the day when i'll flip out and stop lifting, go on a coke, alcohol, viagra and hooker binge till my ticker stops.



_Is it like the same feeling when you are running and you see someone in a wheelchair? _


----------



## Witchblade (May 3, 2007)

We don't have this problem in Holland.


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2007)

I see fat people sometimes, but in the UK its not as big a problem as the US. Its slowly getting there though.

I see more lazy, unhealthy people around here than fat people.

And its not that that gets to me the most. Its when one of your friends says the reason he doesnt go to the gym is because "going to the gym is fucking gay, man."

When i asked him in an enraged tone why "wanting to be healthy, have an improved quality of life, and like the way you look is 'gay'" he couldnt answer me.

How did this attitude get into the general populace, and an otherwise awesome friend?

I dont think ive actually spoken to him since. Jackass.


----------



## mboylan86 (May 3, 2007)

its slowly leakin into ireland aswell, every so often you see a 300lb guy buying pretty much anything with suger in it.

if a person drinks too much we send them to AA
if a person shoots herion into his body we send them to a clinic
how come we dont do anythin about people throwing 4000c of fat sugery processed food into themselfs? they need help aswell


----------



## fatmuscles (May 3, 2007)

I see fat people sometimes, but in the UK its not as big a problem as the US. Its slowly getting there though.

we are 4 years behind amarica, (aparantly), trouble is these people wont do anything about them selves usualy, cause they dont see them selves as fat as they are, atleast going off how i was, i was 18 stone at 5ft 11, and no muscle at all, now im down to 14st 7lb with more muscle, still got some fat to shift but when i see my self on camara before i cant believe how big i looked, like i say these people dont see them selves through your eyes,


----------



## NeilPearson (May 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> And its not that that gets to me the most. Its when one of your friends says the reason he doesnt go to the gym is because "going to the gym is fucking gay, man."



hehe, I have ran into this attitude a few times whether it is eating right, shaving excess body hair or taking Kung Fu classes...  I'm not sure when doing something to improve yourself became gay


----------



## DontStop (May 3, 2007)

People are just getting so used to the idea of being fat. Hell people blame it on genetics now, so they accept it. people arent meant to be fat. We are meant to store fat for famine...but not to these epic proportions. it's disgusting.


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> hehe, I have ran into this attitude a few times whether it is eating right, shaving excess body hair or taking Kung Fu classes...  I'm not sure when doing something to improve yourself became gay



I guess these people just love the stereotypical fat greasy lazy alcoholic "man" who rules the world from his armchair.


----------



## iMan323 (May 3, 2007)

i dunno, i'm in NYC and people look pretty normal.  i'd say the only exeption is the really poor people.  many of them are very fat


----------



## danny81 (May 3, 2007)

wtf are you blind 

nyc is fat. anyway someone said i was gay because i wrestled.  he quickly changes his mind when i snatched him into a headlock and suplexed him.


----------



## Witchblade (May 3, 2007)

danny that is too typical.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

danny81 said:


> nyc is fat.



NYC is one of the healthiest (in terms of body weight) in the whole nation.

They're even in the process of banning trans fats from restaurants.


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 3, 2007)

My hatred of unnaturally fat people grows proportionally to their expanding size.    I will not hate on someone who is genetically fat, they do exist and it sucks for them.  I will hate on unnaturally fat people, fat because they eat too much, fat because they're lazy.

Fuck you fatty.

Let's raise another topic, health insurance.  Thanks to horribly unhealthy people, I have to pay more.  Yea, that's awesome.

DIE ALREADY YOU FAT FUCK.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> My hatred of unnaturally fat people grows proportionally to their expanding size.    I will not hate on someone who is genetically fat, they do exist and it sucks for them.  I will hate on unnaturally fat people, fat because they eat too much, fat because they're lazy.
> 
> Fuck you fatty.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on this.  There's nothing more disgusting than watching a morbidly obese person putting down plate after plate at a buffet.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (May 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> We don't have this problem in Holland.


Well, we have less of this problem.


----------



## Twigz (May 3, 2007)

I have a 300 pound coworker, with type 2 diabeties. He is all fat. He always talks about how he is on a diet and loosing weight. I don't see how because his weight/size never changes. Anyway, he tried to get me to switch to third shift so that he could work second shift as his doctor stated that this was the reason that he could not get his diabeties under control. If this was the case I would have considered it, but I think the real reason for it is the two McDonald meal a night, and bag of grease ass potato chips he downs every night. Pretty sure the doc don't know about that shit. Think he keeps his wife in the dark to as he orders 6 boxes of girl scout cookies and stashes 4 at work.


----------



## SYN (May 3, 2007)

i wish this thread came with pics


----------



## NordicNacho (May 3, 2007)




----------



## NordicNacho (May 3, 2007)

SYN said:


> i wish this thread came with pics



Do you know these kids?


----------



## Yanick (May 3, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Is it like the same feeling when you are running and you see someone in a wheelchair? _



You're truly a sick fuck.

My father is a bilateral above the knee amputee and so was his father, my grandmother lost one leg during WWII so i know all about handicaps whether they are congenital birth defects or freak occurrences, first hand. I would never blame someone like that for being fat or anything.

I just have no remorse for the completely healthy person who turns into a fat mess because he/she can't stop eating fucking mozzarella sticks and cheese fries with a coke for dinner.

I'm sure you weren't serious and i went off on a bit of a tangent, but i felt it should have been said to clarify my position.


----------



## SYN (May 3, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Do you know these kids?



those kids suck. Kmart hardcore is so not cool


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2007)

Yanick said:


> I'm sure you weren't serious



_I wasnt serious but dont you feel relief that you are not in a wheelchair or that you are not a terminal patient with cancer? _


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 4, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (May 4, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> YouTube Video



Hahahaha, that was awesome. WTF! Why is that funny to me?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hahahaha, that was awesome. *WTF! Why is that funny to me?*



 

I asked myself the same question, but couldnt concentrate long enough to answer and I just ended up laughing again


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 4, 2007)

YouTube Video











The guy only has like four of these vids that are like this, this one and the one I posted earlier are the two best in my opinion


----------

